# Natural way to "jump start" periods?



## Logan's mommy

I've been off depo bc for over a year and have been to the doctor, where I was given progesterone to start a period. It didn't start one for me. In 3-6 months we will start fertility drugs if my periods don't regulate themselves. I was wondering if anyone knows of a natural way to get things going so that I may not have to take fertility drugs. Dh and I want a child as soon as possible and I want to take the least amount of drugs possible. Thanks


----------



## nimblemama

Maybe check out the herb vitex/chasteberry. It is supposed to help balance your hormones. I do not know about your specific situation, but I suggest looking up herbs and fertility on the internet or visiting someone who knows about herbs/natural treatments. Check out www.susanweed.com


----------



## barose

Vitex wont start a period per se, but with continued use, it balances out your hormones, help with ovulation and lengthen your LP.

To start a period, I used natural progesterone cream for about 5 or 7 days straight I use 1/2 tsp in the morning and 1/2 tsp in the evening, then stop. I would only stop to have a withdrawal bleed if I know for sure I'm not pregnant or the drop in progesterone could cause a miscarriage.


----------



## nfpmom

Depo is so evil. I seriously don't know why its legal. So many women have fertility problems after coming off of it.


----------



## Logan's mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nfpmom* 
Depo is so evil. I seriously don't know why its legal. So many women have fertility problems after coming off of it.









: I was young when I was put on it. Wasn't really informed of all the side effects. Thank you for your feedback. I am a little reluctant to go the route of fertility treatments because I'm young, I'm only 24. I know young people are just as likely to have fertility problems as older women, but I had no problem getting pregnant with ds. I think that's what makes this whole thing more frustrating.


----------



## hethir

LM,
Did you go on the progesterone direclty after getting off depo? I would try a cleanse to clear any excess hormones and than give your system a well needed rest from outside hormones. Switch to a nutrient dense diet.

90% of couples get pregnant in 18 months, so you may want to also give your self a longer time line before resorting to medical fertility treatments.

Here is a helpful article about what to do after you get off bc. I know you have been off for a while, but this may still be helpful.

Hope that helps,
Hethir


----------



## lrainey

I was 23 when I started my attempts to getting pregnant. People thought I was stupid. Turns out, if I hadn't started when I did - I might not have my little guys today. Don't give up!


----------



## starkyld

I didn't resume normal cycling after going off of Depo Provera for about three years. It freaked me out, a lot. I didn't try anything specific (and didn't even know that there was anything really that I could do at the time). I hope something natural works out for you soon.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starkyld* 
I didn't resume normal cycling after going off of Depo Provera for about three years. It freaked me out, a lot. I didn't try anything specific (and didn't even know that there was anything really that I could do at the time). I hope something natural works out for you soon.


See her sig, aparently something did work.


----------

